# Election Results



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Did any of the targeted legislators lose their elections on Tuesday. Did the balance of power shift any?


----------



## MACBARN (Aug 1, 2002)

YES.Terry wanzak lost to april fairfield. Great win for all hunters. The sportsmens of dist.29 backed april.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It looks like Jane Gunter up in district 7 won't be around this session. I'm assuming this is good considering she had an F- rating. There's a few others I'm noticing, but I'm still looking into them.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

R.Disrud lost she was a F,Deb Mathern lost was a D.She was beat by John Syverson who came to the sportsmens forum in Wild Rice and is pro resident hunter!


----------

